# 60,000 mile service?????



## queensfinest (Aug 11, 2006)

whats up guys quick question: My 01 2.8 quattroA6 service light came on....i'm trying to due the service with one of my boys, what do you guys think I need to replace and purchase. Also how would I reset that service light that comes on every time I start the car.... your help would be much appreciated thanks....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 60,000 mile service????? (queensfinest)*

Hey Queens
Use this information at your own risk.
Here is the official schedule from Audi for your 2001:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
And the service reset procedure:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...t.pdf
Hope it helps. 
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 7:51 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## queensfinest (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 60,000 mile service????? (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the info, I will service with caution...LOL


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 60,000 mile service????? (queensfinest)*

Gotta cover my @ss!!
LOL!!


----------

